# Tennessee BOTL & SOTL...IMPORTANT!!



## Topshelf14 (Jan 18, 2006)

_Just got this e-mail from RTDA_

An Important message from the Tennessee Bar Tavern Coalition: Tennessee House Hearing on Smoking Ban THIS Tuesday, April 24 at 9:00 am!!!

Dear Joe:

The Tennessee House Agriculture is considering legislation THIS TUESDAY that would ban smoking statewide in all bars and lounges.

Help us oppose any effort to pass legislation that would ban smoking in bars. We need you to show up Tuesday morning in Nashville and testify to the committee about the negative consequences that a smoking ban would have on your business and your employees.

Remember, Georgia, Arkansas and Louisiana ALL EXEMPT BARS from their statewide smoking ban. We need to encourage lawmakers to give is an exemption just like our neigboring states!

What: House Agriculture Committee Hearing.
Relating to the elimination of smoking in all workplaces and public places, including bars.

Where: Tennessee State Capitol, Nashville, 
House Hearing Room #29 
When: Tuesday, April 24 at 9:00 A.M. (Please arrive early to sign up to testify)

_Here's the info on the Committee. Make your voice heard!_

23 Legislative Plaza
Phone (615) 741-7001

Stratton Bone, Chair 
Willie Borchert, Vice-Chair 
Robert Bibb, Secretary

Members:
Eddie Bass, William Baird , Mike Bell, Chris Crider, Bill Dunn, Dale Ford, Dolores Gresham, John Litz, Ron Lollar, Steve McDaniel, Johnny Shaw, Eric Swafford, Mary Wilder and John Mark Windle 

http://www.legislature.state.tn.us/bills/currentga/asp/WebBillInfo/Summary.aspx?BillNumber=HB0439


----------



## cigarsarge-cl (Mar 31, 2007)

They are also considering legislation that would ban smoking in businesses that employ people that have no share in the busines...Your local B&M could be affected.

My local B&M has one other employee besides the guy that owns it. If this passes he will have to give 1% of the business to his employee in order for smoking to be allowed.


----------



## corbu12 (Apr 3, 2007)

well...my local B&M was part of the exemption.....and the Health Dept. ordered no smoking inside the store about 4 months ago....the neighboring tenant complained a number of times about the "odor" and "heavy smoke"......needless to say...exemption or not...you cannot smoke inside the shop....and there is no way around it.....(they have tried)....

stupid..stupid..stupid...


----------



## Pumpkinsdad (Apr 21, 2007)

Ohio has a smoking ban like that. No Smoking in bars, restaurants, businesses of any sorts. It went into effect this year and enforcement will commence soon. They still write about it in the papers. One person said it was nice to go into a bar. In the past they couldn't because the smoke bothered their child. Yeah that was said. Wow! Now I can take my child clubbin with me.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Keep up the updates...Information is king. It prevents government from sneaking stuff through.


----------



## Topshelf14 (Jan 18, 2006)

Just found out that this got deferred until 5/1/07. Keep the pressure on 'em!


----------



## Topshelf14 (Jan 18, 2006)

Once again, the House Agriculture Committee has deferred the "Non-Smoker Protection Act." I'm thinking that they don't want to deal with this issue before the fall elections.

The state Senate has this bill on their calendar for today so I'm waiting to see what happens.

One positive note: I recieved a response from my state Representative about an e-mail I sent on the issue. He agrees that this is bad legislation and said he would vote against it. At least somebody is listening...

Keep after 'em guys and gals! We can't go down without a fight! :angry:


----------



## Topshelf14 (Jan 18, 2006)

Well, the clownshoes in the Tennessee Senate passed the "Non-Smoker Protection Act" yesterday by an overwhelming majority. The House Agriculture has their companion bill on the calendar for Tuesday. Hopefully they will show a little more sense.

For those of you in Tennessee, you might want to remember this list come election time...

_*Votes Thursday as the Senate, on a 22-5 vote, passed a measure to ban most workplace smoking. Voting yes were 10 Republicans and 12 Democrats. Voting no were four Republicans and one Democrat.*_

*REPUBLICANS VOTING YES*
Diane Black, Hendersonville
Tim Burchett, Knoxville
Raymond Finney, Maryville
Jack Johnson, Brentwood
Bill Ketron, Murfreesboro
Randy McNally, Oak Ridge
Paul Stanley, Memphis
Jim Tracy, Shelbyville
Bo Watson, Hixson
Jamie Woodson, Knoxville
*REPUBLICANS VOTING NO*
Mae Beavers, Mt. Juliet
Rusty Crowe, Johnson City
Lt. Gov. Ron Ramsey, Blountville
Steve Southerland, Morristown
*REPUBLICANS NOT VOTING*
Dewayne Bunch, Cleveland
Mark Norris, Collierville
*INDEPENDENTS NOT VOTING*
Mike Williams, Maynardville
*DEMOCRATS VOTING YES*
Ward Crutchfield, Chattanooga
Lowe Finney, Jackson
Ophelia Ford, Memphis
Joe M. Haynes, Goodlettsville
Douglas Henry, Nashville
Roy Herron, Dresden
Doug Jackson, Dickson
Tommy Kilby, Wartburg
Rosalind Kurita, Clarksville
James F. Kyle Jr., Memphis
Beverly Marrero, Memphis
Reginald Tate, Memphis
*DEMOCRATS VOTING NO*
Charlotte Burks, Monterey
*DEMOCRATS NOT VOTING*
Jerry W. Cooper, Morrison
John Wilder, Mason
*DEMOCRATS ABSENT*
Thelma Harper, Nashville


----------

